# What's a good dfd buffer size for Kontakt ?



## paulmatthew (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been having issues lately when playing Kontakt instruments of a larger size . The disk usage will spike up to full and I get audio drop outs. I played around with the Kontakt buffer size and the difference is stunning . I now have smooth playability and disk usage is almost nothing now on patches around 1GB in size. I think I set it to about 102kb . Is it okay to set it higher or will that have a negative affect ? I don't want to mess with it anymore since it's working much better now .


----------



## willbedford (Jan 5, 2017)

I assume you mean DFD preload size? The only negative effect is that it uses more RAM, in exchange for taking some strain off the hard drive. If you have ample RAM, you can safely increase the DFD size.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 5, 2017)

willbedford said:


> I assume you mean DFD preload size? The only negative effect is that it uses more RAM, in exchange for taking some strain off the hard drive. If you have ample RAM, you can safely increase the DFD size.


Thanks for the info and yes that's what I was referring to . I'll try to find that happy medium . I'm probably going to get 32 GB ram soon . Right now I'm running a measly 16GB but has not been too much of an issue for me until lately. I'be been layering my music more lately and it's taking its toll.


----------

